# Do I need a New PSU? HELP



## kARTechnology (Sep 17, 2012)

Let me say you why...
First My Config

AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4600+ Brisbane
GIGABYTE GA-MA78GM-S2HP
DDR2 2 sticks (2GB Micron Technology and 1GB Transcend)*
Currently on Seagate 500GB and 1TB*
Win 7 64 ultimate
PSU's--------------
When I brought my computer it had a *zebronics 400 watt* PSU and 120GB HDD
then I wanted some cool leds so I went for *Zebronics Platinum 400 watt *and 500GB HDD (throwed 120GB out of the window)
then Because of HD Failure (the 500 GB)(slowing down, reporting SMART ERROR) and PSU heating, He said it might be because of PSU, I asked for a branded one but gave me *Mercury 450 watt* and a 1TB HDD(new) along with new 500GB RMA'd drom old one
I can feel the psu heat (not SO HOT) if i touch at the psu, (back,top) of my case (where psu sits)

now the 1TB drive while booting says <SMART ERROR> (did test from seatools dos, says fine but scared)
all my data photos etc are on this drive and OS on 500GB
Ya I know these PSU's bad but my friend brought them...

1) How do I say to him that these PSU's are crap? he says local ones are enough of my PC  and says my PC that much doesn't consume power and they have 3 year warranty and good service, and branded ones have no service in chennai properly...I said him so many times, but say me how to tell him 
2) suggest me a psu if I need and having good service center in chennai
3) I got a corasir CX420V2 (2 months back)(from flipkart) for my another computer but wondering  where is a service center for it...
4) is my hdd failing due to PSU? 
5) will my power bills be reduced if I use a Efficient PSU


----------



## Chaitanya (Sep 18, 2012)

1. No !dea for this deal personally
2.Corsair PSU are good considering Manufacture quality & RMA situations.. ( never heard of repair centers so let others throw some light)
3.
4.Might be due to PSU.. (i had same experience as yours but with my ODD)
5.Power bills may not reduce significantly(depends on your usage) but sure there will be some diff.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 19, 2012)

All your PSUs are crap. Those PSUs may *kill* the HDD.


> How do I say to him that these PSU's are crap?


Tell him to look in this thread: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/power-sup...89-power-supply-blacklist-thread-newbies.html


----------



## kARTechnology (Sep 19, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> All your PSUs are crap. Those PSUs may *kill* the HDD.
> See this thread for more information: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/power-sup...89-power-supply-blacklist-thread-newbies.html



hey i know that, surely will get branded but what abt service centers?
I got cs430 corsair for another pc but wondering abt service center in case of repair


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 19, 2012)

> I got a corasir CX420V2 (2 months back)(from flipkart) for my another computer but wondering where is a service center for it...



See the map here: Kaizen Infoserve Private Limited.

Go to nearest service center that you see in the map.


----------



## kARTechnology (Sep 19, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> See the map here: Kaizen Infoserve Private Limited.



sinci am in AP, can i get service done from vijayawada too( there on map)
or should i go to chennai


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 19, 2012)

> will my power bills be reduced if I use a Efficient PSU



Yes, energy efficient PSU helps in reducing the cost of power used to run the PC, a lot.



kARTechnology said:


> sinci am in AP, can i get service done from vijayawada too( there on map)
> or should i go to chennai



Your choice.


----------



## kARTechnology (Sep 19, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Yes, energy efficient PSU helps in reducing the cost of power used to run the PC, a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> Your choice.



i saw the rma form on corsair but couldnt find "cx430v2 asia"


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 19, 2012)

^^ meaning?


----------



## kARTechnology (Sep 19, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> ^^ meaning?



i saw in many threads that first i should do rma in corsair website and then take it to kaizen,
in corsair's rma site, there is no "cx430v2" listed for our area "asia or india" thats why wondering


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 19, 2012)

kARTechnology said:


> i saw in many threads that first i should do rma in corsair website and then take it to kaizen,
> in corsair's rma site, there is no "cx430v2" listed for our area "asia or india" thats why wondering



You don't need to register in Corsair website. In case of problem, just take the component to Kaizen along with all the small parts you got with that, and that's all.


----------



## kARTechnology (Sep 19, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> You don't need to register in Corsair website. In case of problem, just take the component to Kaizen along with all the small parts you got with that, and that's all.



do i need the receipt? I buyed on flipkart


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 19, 2012)

Yes. You need to show them the invoice. Although it is optional in many places.
Corsair RMA is based on serial number of the product.


----------



## kARTechnology (Sep 19, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Yes. You need to show them the invoice. Although it is optional in many places.
> Corsair RMA is based on serial number of the product.



okay I will buy when stock available at flipkart  
how can i say to my friend, not to use crappy psu's, see 1st post how many i've got 
he says these branded RMA and service is bad and crappy psu's have 3 years warranty tha'ts how mush manufacturers trust life of the product blah blah....


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 19, 2012)

If you friend don't understand the problem and your normal way of explanation, then leave him with his damaged HDDs. Its not your responsibility to convince your friend but its a privilege for your friend that he is getting knowledge from you. Think in that way and you won't feel bad at it.


----------



## kARTechnology (Sep 19, 2012)

thanks d6bmg!
so quick replies!!!


----------

